# tropical fish pond



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

Right am doin a tropical fish pond reason being that my 6x2x2 tank decided to leek and then i had a water fall then bang the back off the tank went i got all me fish in the bath off warm water before it went bang so i went about sortin a new 6x2x2 tank but could not get on until 8 weeks. My fish could not stay in the bath for 8 weeks so i but a heater and my air pump in the bath so i had a bit more time to sort something out i looked out my back door window i sow my empty greenhouse and i thougth let go for it make a tropical fish house for them on ebay i went and i found and brought a 6ftx3ftx3ft q/t koi tank with bottom drain bargin rice £270 deliverd to me with in the hour luckly local to me i just about fitted it in the greenhouse. 
Run my electric down to the greenhouse for my heaters and air pump and a exteral filter which was temp and with in 3 hours off my tank blowing my fish was in there new home i was a bit worried but i could start to clean the messthe tank made .

I was takin to the wife and said they cant stay in the greenhouse over the winter so i said am goin to make a 8x8 shed to have the tank in but build it around the tank as the fish are happyly and i dont want to move them out again as they have been thou enoght i will be startin to make make the shed at the weekend the plan 


8x8 shed full insurlated thou out then the tank with be insurlated and will have wood clading around it 
heatin the pond itself i have to heaters in there which are ok at the mo but when winter sets in they wot bealbe to cope so am going to go with 2 500 wat titaim heats or a was thinging abiut a 1kw koi pond heater which will be idea for the winter the filter will be a 3 chamber filter box with spongeies medie and jap matting for polish the water it will be a gravite feed system as i have a bottom drain will have a uv light too air pump but a koi air pump the shed will be fully kitted out with electrics for the window and door am lookin into a upvc door and window 

just want to know if anyone as gone wot am doin ie tropical pond in shed any probs they came across 


am all ears to ideas etc


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

well am nearly ready to order my wood or i mite buy a 8x8 corner summer house and convert that 

wot would u do ppl open to ideas

​


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Summer houses are more aesthetically pleasing than sheds so I'd be tempted to go that way if the price is right. Will you have seating inside to sit and watch the fish?


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

The summer house will look better i have already got my french doors and double glaze window will be ordering the wood as i just got back from weekend away and there will be seattin area too i will be posting lots off pics aswell


----------



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

be great to see this when its all finished sounds like it would make a fantastic feature to your garden too


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

i think it will to i just did not want me fish in a shed so i got a gd deal on the doors and window the outside off the summer house will be in essex board which is wot u see on barn conversations well look very nice me thinks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sure you've already thought of it, but are you going to use double walls and insulation?


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

double sink walls with insurlation is a must


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to know a guy in lechlade that had x2 8ft 2ft 2ft tanks in his insulated greenhouse (he used to breed & show corys) they were the biggest & most colourful corys ive ever seen, but i know he didnt have many problems with the set up, worked well judging from the fish i saw him produce for shows ;-)


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

would u have any details on him matey as i have a couple off questions to ask him

I was goin to use my greenhouse but it just to small and i think a shed would better for me


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

I love tortioes said:


> would u have any details on him matey as i have a couple off questions to ask him
> 
> I was goin to use my greenhouse but it just to small and i think a shed would better for me


Sorry m8.... he's shuffled off this mortal plannet a few years ago now :-(


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear matey 


Well i have removed the greenhouse and built the shed i cheated a bit as i pick a shed up on ebay for £110 which was a bargin as its made with 3x2 not 2x2 i have fitted the new window and fitted floor and done the brick work for the shed to set on. I picked up the filter for the pond which is a green ginee 3000 with a 8w uv light too and i will be usein K1 media too which is the best media by far.

to do list 

fit french doors 
re clad front and side off shed 
make shed 6'' higher 
insurlation all round 
electircs ( sockets,lights )
pond pump for filter
clad front off tank
fitt vents 

order list 
3x2
9mm ply 
2.5mm cable 
1.5mm cable 
sockets
light switch 
75mm insulation
2000ltr pond pump
nails 
screws 
expanding form
vents
digi thermo

i thinks thats it 

will be postin picks in the week as it got to dark so will take lots off pics for everyone to see it was a buy weekend but still lots off work to do will be doin my orderin this week so i have all the bits i need for weekend


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah some pics would be nice to see, sounds good so far.


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

right a bit off a up date not much as been done with the tropical shed aprt from alot off card meltin lol i have everything i need on order to complete the shed and i will all be here hopefully for saturday morning the lateist i will be postin pics up tomozz off how the shed looks and wot i had to do to get it to that stage too


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

all my bits have came just waitin for my 3x2 and some more wood then it all systems go to finish the tropical shed lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I love tortioes said:


> all my bits have came just waitin for my 3x2 and some more wood then it all systems go to finish the tropical shed lol


 We *demand *pics when it's done!


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

i will be post pics over weekend and i will be takein a lot more tomozzz


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

new project eh scott? 

Good luck with it


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi matey ya a new project been gettin bored lol hows u 

for pics watch this space sometime today i will be adding picks for everyone to see i would say am nearly half way thou french doors are in but not the glass as i broken one off them so i have a new one on order which should be with me friday or tuesday but window in the hole shed has been recladd on the front and it all water tite now i have 1/2 insurlated it too i have the new filter and pump workin on the tank 

To Do List 

finish insurlateing the shed and tank 
finish lineing the inside with ply
do the electrics 
fill all gaps inside 
paint inside 
paint outside 
fit gutterinng and water butt
build new step 


The list getts smaller but then i found new jobs that would make it better then the list grows but gettin there should be finished in a couple off weeks


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds promising pal.

getting on with it swiftly too.


I am not too bad mate, still doing a lot of driving which nakers me. Aimee due to have our baby in 2 weeks  my lil boy gonna be here mwuahaha then the world will panic!

How are you and your's? What you plannin to keep in here? (sorry if i alrdy missed this on the thread)


----------



## RepTech (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome project!! Can't wait to see those pics


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

i have run into a prob am gettin alot off conden in the shedam thinkin add more vents in the shed as i only have the window with a vent in


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*hut*

hi we are all waiting on the pics:whistling2: sandy


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Picsssssssssssss...


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

will be puttin pick up soon trust just have some finishing bits to do


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

any news on those pics yet:whistling2:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good project , dont forget to fit a beer fridge in there, you dont want to keep running back into the house when you are chilling out and admiring your fish. lol. got any pics yet.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

ianxxx said:


> Sounds like a good project , dont forget to fit a beer fridge in there, you dont want to keep running back into the house when you are chilling out and admiring your fish. lol. got any pics yet.


I think thats why theres no pics yet, he's havin trouble with condensation on the beer chiller door glass..:lol2:


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> I think thats why theres no pics yet, he's havin trouble with condensation on the beer chiller door glass..:lol2:


 
lmao i got condensation probs at the mo but will post pics not full finished yet thou when i get in from work i will load some pics for u all to see


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you double glaze and heat the shed after?


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

the shed is double glazed and it will have a oil heater in there too


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds great, i was going to do something like this but never got round to doing it. With mine I was going to have plants Nd branches going round to make it more tropical. 
Alex


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Update?


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

not much off a up date to be onest still the inside to paint and lay the floor and build the brick step will be posting pics it took a bit off a back strp as othering need doin before this is finished i have a photobucket account now so i can upload pics


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

cough***wheresthebloodypictures***cough :lol2:


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

this post is useless without piKchures!!


----------

